# Auflösung ändern



## chell (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, 

 ich habe SuSE Linux 9.1 Personal und möchte nun die Auflösung ändern. In SAX2 kann ich nur eine "virtuelle Auflösung" einstellen, diese kann aber bei 1024x768 liegen (nur größer). Kann mir jemand helfen?

 Vielen Dank im Vorraus

 chell


----------

